

Benchmarking Apache Samza: 1.2M messages per second on a single node - fintler
https://engineering.linkedin.com/performance/benchmarking-apache-samza-12-million-messages-second-single-node

======
kodablah
I am getting lost between Flink, Samza, and Spark Streaming. The only one I
have used in production is Spark streaming (using Kafka) and it worked well
for our use case, and these are the types of processes I just don't refine
that often (essentially new-school ETL's).

Any reason why I should switch over to Flink/Samza that appear to be more
streaming-first oriented? Especially if my goal is that it might need long-
term support?

